# Erskine Theological Seminary



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 13, 2008)

Besides being an ARP Seminary and the home of H.O. Old anyone know anything/attend there?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 13, 2008)

Its back EAST somewhere, SOUTH Carolina or sumpin', some place called Due WEST. I used to live near the mountains to the NORTH of there...


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 13, 2008)

I believe that there is a prof there named Rob Bell who is not the Rob Bell of _Velvet Elvis and Sex God fame. _


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2008)

Good school. We have had some of the profs speak at our church over the years & they have all been great. I have had the chance to take a course from one of the (retired) OT profs & I was very impressed.

BYW if you are an ARP student under care a large part of your cost is covered by synod.


----------



## MMasztal (Mar 27, 2008)

My pastor went to Erskine (the ARPC seminary) for seminary. He's reformed to the bone and a great preacher. About 25 years ago, Erskine almost went the route of seminaries like Columbia and Candler (ultra-lib seminaries located in Atlanta with which Erskine had some ties). Many ARP seminarians went instead to RTS and retained their reformed beliefs. These younger pastors soon enter into leadership positions and were able to turn Erskine back to their reformed traditions.

Today it remains a reformed seminary. My pastor gives it a thumbs up!


----------

